# SMF March 2021 Soap Challenge - Air Blow Technique aka Dutch Pour Technique aka Wind Blow Technique



## earlene (Mar 2, 2021)

Welcome to the *March 2021 SMF Soap Challenge*. This month’s challenge is the *Air Blow Technique aka Dutch Pour Technique aka Wind Blow Technique.*

PLEASE READ ALL RULES for the challenge.

*SMF Challenge General Rules*

1. To enter you must have a minimum of 50 posts and have been a SMF member for at least one month (sorry but no exceptions on this).

2. The only members eligible to vote are those with their names on the sign-up list - regardless of whether or not you have submitted an entry. The sign-up list will be posted in this thread.

3. This month’s voting will be password locked. Passwords will be sent by private message (via SMF conversations) to registered participants ONLY, so please check your messages when the voting begins.

4. A separate entry thread will be created and this is where you will post photos of your entry soap. Please do not post photos of your entry until the entry thread is opened. Post pictures of your entry soap only in the challenge entry thread.

Non-entry photos are always welcome and may be posted in the general challenge thread. The challenge thread should be used to upload pictures of any of your challenge attempts (other than your entry) where you can ask for advice and discuss the technique with other members, and provide helpful hints you learned along the way.

5. Your soap must be made after the monthly challenge has been announced.

6. You are allowed to change your entry photo until the entry thread closes. If you decide you want another try after you post your entry, and you like the second better, you can change it up until the deadline.

7. In the spirit of advancing our soap making skills, all members who sign-up for a SMF Challenge do so with the expectation that they will make every attempt to make a soap for the challenge. Writing about your experience in the challenge is encouraged. By doing so, each participant has a better knowledge of your process when voting. We do understand that sometimes things come up in our lives and throw our plans out of whack, however signing up with no intent to participate and only to vote is not in the spirit of the challenges and is not allowed.

8. Please add your name to the sign-up list if you wish to participate (you don’t have to enter a soap at the end if you don’t feel happy with what you have produced), but please do post your experiences in the main Challenge thread and be prepared to be encouraged to continue trying.

9. Constructive criticism is welcomed, but please keep your comments polite.

                                                                    *                    *                    *                    *


Competition entries must be uploaded to the separate entry thread before the closing date.
The entry thread will open on *March 22, 2021 at 4:00 pm GMT* (Please follow the challenge specific rules as to what you need to enter).
After the closing date on *March 28, 2021 at 4:00 pm GMT* the winning entry will be chosen using Survey Monkey. Voting will be open from *March 28-30, 2021* and the winner will be announced soon thereafter and no later than on *March 31, 2021*. There is no prize attached to this challenge.
If you fail to make the challenge deadline, you are still welcome to upload pictures of your soap onto the thread, but your entry will not be eligible for voting. We always love to see anything you have created.
Even though there is no prize, this is still a competition. If your entry is deemed not to fulfill the general rules or the rules specific to the challenge in any way, then you will be given the opportunity to amend your entry. If this is not possible, your entry will not be included in the voting.
All the challenge mods reserve the right to have the final say on whether a soap is eligible for voting.
                                       *                    *                    *                    *
*SPECIFIC RULES FOR THE MARCH 2021 CHALLENGE*

1.  You will make your soap using the Air Blow Technique aka Dutch Pour Technique aka Wind Blow Technique.  This technique requires air to be blown over the surface of wet soap to create a design on the surface of the soap. It is based on the Acyrlic Painting technique known as the Dutch Pour.

2.  A slab mold is required for this challenge, the size however, can be based on the tools you plan to use to blow the air for your design.  If you use a larger tool, such as a hair blow dryer, a larger mold works best.  If you use a straw, a small size slab mold will work. Air-blowing tools that may be used include but are not necessarily limited to: Hair dryer (on low or cool); Straw; Small Air Brush (not industrial size); Your mouth; Ear Syringe Bulb; Mouth Atomizer.  I will provide a links to some such tools as reference. If you have another tool on-hand that would serve the same purpose, AND be gentle enough to be used safely for this design, please give it a try and share your experience with given tools.

3.  You must use at least 3 colors, PLUS a background color of either white or uncolored soap batter, OR black.

4.  As shown in the sample videos, a base soap is made and allowed to set up, which becomes your canvas upon which you will pour and create your design.  You are allowed to use a previously made soap as your base upon which you pour the pallette to create the Air Blow design.  Or you may create a new soap as your base, using any design of your choice, including plain soap.  The base soap may or may not be coordinated with the surface design, as you choose.

5.  Three entry photos will be required:  1 pre-cut entry, which shows the slab prior to the cut, and at least 1 after the cut photo, with at least one or more bars. And finally, one photo showing the tools you used to create the surface design (air blowing tool(s), etc. if others were used.

*HELPFUL TIPS:*

1.  Choose your air-blowing tool(s) and work surface with safety in mind.  Remember you will be blowing on the surface of raw soap.  Wear appropriate PPE for this project.

2.  Protect surfaces behind the area toward which you will be blowing the soap.  Keep others away while doing this technique (people & animals.)

3.  Try a practice run with your chosen tool and water or other safe liquid (thin or thicker liquid) to see how much power the wind blow technique creates.

4.  Make sure your base soap (the canvas) is firmly set up prior to starting to create your design palette.  

5.  Pour your base color (white or black) as shown in the videos.  (See videos for technique; the painting videos in particular show this technique.)

6.  Pour your colors in a pattern of your choosing to create the design of your choosing.  (See videos for possible methods for pouring the color patterns.)

7.  Carefully blow air on the surface of the soap at an angle close to the surface, to create your design.  Short gentle bursts of low air flow are best, both for safety and for design.  Sweeping the air-blowing tool in the direction you want your design to flow.

8.  If you choose, you may use a palette knife to help with the direction of your design, then blow on the surface.  You may also use more than one blowing tool.

9. Have fun, and good luck!

                                        *                    *                    *                    *



*Dutch Pour painting technique from which this technique is inspired*

Here are some Dutch Pour Painting technique videos to use as reference to where this air-blow technique came from.  You can speed up the replay to double time by going to setting and choosing playback speed.

Dutch Pour painting technique Artist: Amanda's Designs: 

Dutch Pour painting technique using heat gun (I do not suggest this for soap), blow dryer, artist's mouth, tongue depresser (in place of palette knife) Artist: Tammy Anderson: 

Dutch Pour painting technique using blow dryer, palette knife and blowing directly on the paint with the artist's own mouth (be careful of the hair if you do this.) Artist: Olga Soby: 


*Soap Videos using the Air Blow Technique aka Dutch Pour Technique aka Wind Blow Technique*

Carnaby Street by Vicki Frost (start at 8:00) 

Impressionist Fish by Grace E Holloway (start at 5:50) use of small blower


----------



## earlene (Mar 2, 2021)

*Soap Videos using the Air Blow Technique aka Dutch Pour Technique aka Wind Blow Technique* continued:

Persian Poetry by Vicki Frost (start at 3:00) use of hair dryer: 

Black Sea Dutch Pour by Stephanie Graham: 



Additional Resources & Instruction:

*BLOG POSTS & E-BOOK*

Dutch Pour Technique (painting) blog post (includes link to video): *Acrylic Pour*

E-Book link (From Grace to You): *Blowing on Soap to Make "Aloha" Flowers with Cold Process Soap*


----------



## earlene (Mar 2, 2021)

PHOTOS of some examples of Soap made using the
Air Blow Technique aka Dutch Pour Technique aka Wind Blow Technique


Impressionist Fish by Grace E. Holloway








Black Sea Dutch Pour by Stephanie Graham







Persian Poetry by Vicki Frost (Black Cat Blues)







I believe this technique was first introduced to the SMF forum in this *thread* back in 2017, however, more recently I first noticed the technique in painting videos and thought to myself, 'what fun to try this with soap.' Low and behold, when I started looking to see if anyone had actually done it, I found the thread here as well as several others. Then of course, I realized I had already seen it in soap in many of the Black Cat Blues (Vicki Frost) and From Grace to You (Grace Holloway) videos and had totally forgotten I had already seen this in soap, and it just had not registered! In fact it was also used in one of Amy Warden's Soap Challenge Club back in July 2017, which I totally missed since I was still learning the basics at that time.


----------



## earlene (Mar 2, 2021)

Sign up list: 

(Please copy & Paste, add your name along with the next appropriate number.)

1.
2.


----------



## The_Phoenix (Mar 2, 2021)

Sign up list:

(Please copy & Paste, add your name along with the next appropriate number.)

1. The_Phoenix - I have a feeling my family won't see much of me for the next 26 days.
2.


----------



## KimW (Mar 2, 2021)

Sign up list:

(Please copy & Paste, add your name along with the next appropriate number.)

1. The_Phoenix - I have a feeling my family won't see much of me for the next 26 days.
2. KimW - Thank you for hosting, Earlene!  Hope your visit with MIL is pleasant.


----------



## The_Phoenix (Mar 2, 2021)

Thank you, @earlene, for hosting! What a fun challenge you have selected.


----------



## Tara_H (Mar 2, 2021)

Wow, that is mind-blowing! (No pun intended   )
I'm not eligible to take part, but would anyone mind if I play along at home? I have a serious itch to get my air compressor involved in this...

Edit to add a question after re-reading, would an air compressor count as industrial? If I did it outside and took all necessary precautions do you think it would work?


----------



## earlene (Mar 2, 2021)

Tara_H said:


> Wow, that is mind-blowing! (No pun intended   )
> I'm not eligible to take part, but would anyone mind if I play along at home? I have a serious itch to get my air compressor involved in this...


Absolutely!



Tara_H said:


> Edit to add a question after re-reading, would an air compressor count as industrial? If I did it outside and took all necessary precautions do you think it would work?



If the air compressor you have is anything like my husband's air compressor in our garage, I would not use it on a project like this.

I suggest you do what I suggested in the *Helpful Tips* section #3 and see how strong it is. My husband cleans stains off our concrete driveway and even hard of hearing that I am, I can hear the force with which the spray creates when it hits the concrete (with the doors all closed and not wearing my hearing aids.)


----------



## amd (Mar 2, 2021)

1. The_Phoenix - I have a feeling my family won't see much of me for the next 26 days.
2. KimW - Thank you for hosting, Earlene!  Hope your visit with MIL is pleasant. 
3. AMD - hopefully I don't blow this (oh, wait... that's the opposite of what I need to do...)


----------



## GemstonePony (Mar 2, 2021)

@earlene Can I use a wide (regular instead of T&S) loaf mold as a slab mold?


----------



## Arimara (Mar 2, 2021)

I think I'd have to bow out of this one. We have another scavenger running around and I'm still not allowed to have a cat.


----------



## Tara_H (Mar 2, 2021)

I've been looking at the videos and if I could ask a point of clarification on the rules - is tilting the slab, either during the pour, or afterwards to encourage the batter to move in a different direction, allowed?

Also is it ok to add further enhancements (like the black sea 'foam') or should it be strictly the challenge technique?


----------



## glendam (Mar 3, 2021)

1. The_Phoenix - I have a feeling my family won't see much of me for the next 26 days.
2. KimW - Thank you for hosting, Earlene! Hope your visit with MIL is pleasant. 
3. AMD - hopefully I don't blow this (oh, wait... that's the opposite of what I need to do...)
4. glendam - this sounds intriguing and I need an excuse to make more soap


----------



## Primrose (Mar 3, 2021)

Well I haven't made soap for aaaaaages, life getting in the way as it does. This is so out of the box though, I may have to try to find some time ... 

Can we use a normal loaf mould but cut it as per a slab?


----------



## Tara_H (Mar 3, 2021)

I'm getting really psyched for this, have been watching the videos and have a vision for what I'd like to do - I wonder if there's any chance of getting something like what's in my head?

I think I'll pour a couple of small slabs this afternoon to practice on.  Really hoping we'll be allowed some small embeds for the idea I'm thinking of, but I reckon I can make it work without if needs be.  One thing which struck me while watching the paint versions of the videos is the idea to use mica dispersed in oil alongside the coloured soap; I presume that would be acceptable?  I think it would make the effect closer to what they're achieving with paint.

The husband is on board also, which means I'll be able to use the empty office which is in the process of being renovated.  Luckily he's been watching Dexter lately so he's very supportive of me making a 'kill room' for containment


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Mar 3, 2021)

1. The_Phoenix - I have a feeling my family won't see much of me for the next 26 days.
2. KimW - Thank you for hosting, Earlene! Hope your visit with MIL is pleasant.
3. AMD - hopefully I don't blow this (oh, wait... that's the opposite of what I need to do...)
4. glendam - this sounds intriguing and I need an excuse to make more soap
5. Mobjack Bay - YES, YES, YES!!!


----------



## earlene (Mar 3, 2021)

I will try to get the rest of the questions answered.  First the mold choice from GemstonePony & Primrose:

In fact, I did think of that when writing the rules but I opted out of allowing that for 2 reasons:

1.  I suspect it would not work as well given the technique, although I didn't try it myself, and

2.  I was being lazy and didn't want to take the time to describe how to cut soap made in a regular mold as if cutting soap from a slab mold, although I have done that in the past.

But I chose to go with only specifying a slab mold because it gives the more surface space for this design technique.

So the answer is 'No, unless you just want to do it as a test run to see if it will work.  But not as an entry soap.'

IF you don't have a slab mold, they are easily made.  My very first slab mold was a boot box (cardboard/paperboard), which I lined with freezer paper.  It worked exceptionally well.  Notice that Stephanie Graham's slab mold is home-made as well as small, so the size of the slab mold does not have to be huge.



GemstonePony said:


> @earlene Can I use a wide (regular instead of T&S) loaf mold as a slab mold?





Primrose said:


> Can we use a normal loaf mould but cut it as per a slab?





Tara_H said:


> Regarding the specific challenge, I've been looking at the videos and if I could ask a point of clarification on the rules - is tilting the slab, either during the pour, or afterwards to encourage the batter to move in a different direction, allowed?
> 
> Also is it ok to add further enhancements (like the black sea 'foam') or should it be strictly the challenge technique?



Yes, tilting the soap is fine.  I showed the Dutch Pour painting videos before the soapmaking videos because this is a melding of artistic media techniques, that of painting and of soapmaking and as far as I can ascertain, it came to us inspired by the artistry of painters.  And obviously tilting the canvas is used in the Dutch Pour painting technique. You'll notice the use of the palette knife by one artist and a tongue depressor by another is really just another way of moving the paint in another direction, so although I did not mention tilting, I felt it was implied by my choice of videos.

As for further enhancements, for the sake of ease of seeing the air-blown design, please limit the use of additional enhancements to one or none.   In the case of Stephanie Graham's Black Sea, my first thought was that the salt would #1 be too scratchy on soap (always my first concern when it comes to soap) and #2 detract from the design. BUT I do believe in her case, the salt does lend to the theme in that it creates a sort of foamy surface to the sea without detracting from the design.  However, anything more would have done.  In any case, I would suggest adding no more than one enhancement, or none at all.



Tara_H said:


> I'm getting really psyched for this, have been watching the videos and have a vision for what I'd like to do - I wonder if there's any chance of getting something like what's in my head?
> 
> I think I'll pour a couple of small slabs this afternoon to practice on.  Really hoping we'll be allowed some small embeds for the idea I'm thinking of, but I reckon I can make it work without if needs be.  One thing which struck me while watching the paint versions of the videos is the idea to use mica dispersed in oil alongside the coloured soap; I presume that would be acceptable?  I think it would make the effect closer to what they're achieving with paint.
> 
> The husband is on board also, which means I'll be able to use the empty office which is in the process of being renovated.  Luckily he's been watching Dexter lately so he's very supportive of me making a 'kill room' for containment



As I mentioned above before you posted this additional question, one enhancement (small embeds would be counted as one) as long as they don't detract from the air-blown design, would be acceptable.

Oh, I can just see the Dexter-style plastic taped up around your office-in-renovation kill-room style. Maybe you can post a photo of your work space for a laugh.


----------



## AliOop (Mar 3, 2021)

Besides my day job, this month I'm running two online seminars for a professional trade group, closing two escrows (selling, buying primary residence), and moving... so I think I'd better just enjoy this one vicariously. Can't wait to see what y'all make!


----------



## bookreader451 (Mar 3, 2021)

1. The_Phoenix - I have a feeling my family won't see much of me for the next 26 days.
2. KimW - Thank you for hosting, Earlene! Hope your visit with MIL is pleasant.
3. AMD - hopefully I don't blow this (oh, wait... that's the opposite of what I need to do...)
4. glendam - this sounds intriguing and I need an excuse to make more soap
5. Mobjack Bay - YES, YES, YES!!!
6. bookreader451 - Always willing to try something new.


----------



## earlene (Mar 4, 2021)

Corrected Sign-up List

1. The_Phoenix - I have a feeling my family won't see much of me for the next 26 days.
2. KimW - Thank you for hosting, Earlene! Hope your visit with MIL is pleasant.
3. AMD - hopefully I don't blow this (oh, wait... that's the opposite of what I need to do...)
4. glendam - this sounds intriguing and I need an excuse to make more soap
5. Mobjack Bay - YES, YES, YES!!!
6. bookreader451 - Always willing to try something new.


----------



## SPowers (Mar 4, 2021)

1. The_Phoenix - I have a feeling my family won't see much of me for the next 26 days.
2. KimW - Thank you for hosting, Earlene! Hope your visit with MIL is pleasant.
3. AMD - hopefully I don't blow this (oh, wait... that's the opposite of what I need to do...)
4. glendam - this sounds intriguing and I need an excuse to make more soap
5. Mobjack Bay - YES, YES, YES!!!
6. bookreader451 - Always willing to try something new.
7. SPowers - I was going to beg off this one til I saw the micas & more video!  she's  a girl after my own heart and I also liked       the straw idea... no more new equipment for me and I know I drop my hairdryer right into the middle of my mold!


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Mar 4, 2021)

I'll be setting out of this Challenge' I dont have a slab mold, however i'll try this technique for fun on my rectangle mold.  I'm looking forward to seeing all your works of soap art. .


----------



## KimW (Mar 4, 2021)

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> I'll be setting out of this Challenge' I dont have a slab mold, however i'll try this technique for fun on my rectangle mold.  I'm looking forward to seeing all your works of soap art. .


I hope you share pictures of your creation(s) in this thread anyway, Peachy!   I'd just love to see what you come up with.


----------



## Vicki C (Mar 4, 2021)

Oh, I can’t wait to see the entries! Busy month, retiring April 2, grandchild due April 6, and I’ve been away helping my mom post surgery for the past week. I’ll be a happy observer in March.


----------



## dibbles (Mar 6, 2021)

I'm not sure if I'll be able to play this month, but will sign up if it turns out I can. But, I have blown through a straw to move soap batter around and I want to share a good tip.

Have more than one straw available and keep them in a small jar or something. I tend to get soap batter on my gloves which can transfer to the straw but isn't necessarily very visible. If you want to set the straw down to turn the mold (or whatever), be sure to set it back in the jar with the end you have blown through pointing up. If you are unsure you did this or just laid the straw on your table, take a new straw. It's easier than you might think to be distracted by your beautiful soap and accidentally transfer a tiny amount of batter from a straw to your lips.


----------



## bookreader451 (Mar 6, 2021)

I have a question.   I made my base soap and it is CPOPing right now.  When I get ready to do the blowing should I unmold it and use the smooth bottom?

My thinking is I would be able to work more easily if it is unmolded and you have the smooth surface.


----------



## The_Phoenix (Mar 6, 2021)

bookreader451 said:


> I have a question.   I made my base soap and it is CPOPing right now.  When I get ready to do the blowing should I unmold it and use the smooth bottom?
> 
> My thinking is I would be able to work more easily if it is unmolded and you have the smooth surface.


I've been thinking the same thing. Using an unmolded soap slab will have a few benefits: unobstructed access to the entire soap top (no mold edges to impede in the flow of the moving soap) and any blowing upon freshly poured soap batter won't disrupt the solid soap base. 

I'm going to practice today to get a feel for how the soap moves...or doesn't move.


----------



## Tara_H (Mar 6, 2021)

The_Phoenix said:


> I'm going to practice today to get a feel for how the soap moves...or doesn't move.


I've got a good example of 'not moving' from my practice today!  Just in case it's useful for anyone else 

I did try it with an unmoulded, planed slab, I think having a rim on it would cause weird effects.


----------



## bookreader451 (Mar 6, 2021)

Is anyone changing their recipe for the top?   I used my favorite recipe for the base but I am thinking I might want to use a slower moving recipe for the top.


----------



## KimW (Mar 6, 2021)

bookreader451 said:


> Is anyone changing their recipe for the top?   I used my favorite recipe for the base but I am thinking I might want to use a slower moving recipe for the top.


Yep - I'm going to use my "fast mover" for the base, because I am NOT a patient soaper, and my "medium mover" recipe for the top.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Mar 6, 2021)

KimW said:


> I hope you share pictures of your creation(s) in this thread anyway, Peachy!   I'd just love to see what you come up with.


Awwww Thank you' I was thinking of what I'd use for wind? had the bright idea taking soap outside letting the "natural wind blow the design " Organically " but a second latter thought  I'd get dirt in my soap!!! lol


----------



## earlene (Mar 6, 2021)

bookreader451 said:


> I have a question.   I made my base soap and it is CPOPing right now.  When I get ready to do the blowing should I unmold it and use the smooth bottom?
> 
> My thinking is I would be able to work more easily if it is unmolded and you have the smooth surface.



I have used the bottom surface for the top in multiple soaps, primarily because the bottom so often looks muddy, and by turning the bottom upward, then the bottom becomes the center-ish when additional layers are added.

So, I say, absolutely if you want to do so.  Of course, if the top doesn't have a rough surface, which not all top surfaces do, it really doesn't make much difference.




The_Phoenix said:


> I've been thinking the same thing. Using an unmolded soap slab will have a few benefits: unobstructed access to the entire soap top (no mold edges to impede in the flow of the moving soap) and any blowing upon freshly poured soap batter won't disrupt the solid soap base.
> 
> I'm going to practice today to get a feel for how the soap moves...or doesn't move.



It really depends on how thick the soap for top design is when you pour it.  With thicker batter, it would work, but not so much with a very liquid batter.

I prefer to have the mold edges as a wall to catch any accidental blowing of soap beyond the edge.  And of course with very thin soap batter containing the soap in the mold is pretty important, especially when it comes to cleaning up the workspace.


*@ Tara_H*, Love the look of your first attempt!  And thanks for sharing your 'kill room' set up.  Kudos on your PPE set up.  So did you decide not to use the air compressor?  I wasn't sure from your narrative.  Or was it because of the cold speeding up your batter that you chose the hair dryer.

Also, I'm curious if you tested out the air compressor for how powerfully it would blow a liquid?  I still think using anything other than a mini (handheld size) air compressor would be too powerful, but I guess it depends on how powerful yours is as my only reference is the one my husband uses for power-washing & garage stuff.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Mar 6, 2021)

slab mold ideas - when I first started making soap, I used the outer box of an old Trivial Pursuit game that I bought at the thrift store as a mini slab mold. I also used the smaller card boxes as mini loaf molds and I still use the gazillion game cards as shims when I need to level a mold.  Pretty good value for a $2 purchase.  I kept the boxes because I hate to throw things away (yes, it’s a problem) and because they remind me of my early soap making adventures .  The cardboard is much stronger than a cereal box and the bottoms are smooth, unlike shipping boxes. I loved that I could fold the lining paper over the inner/smaller part of the box and then slide it into the outer box. Right now I also have some heavy weight cardboard shoe boxes sitting around that look like they would work fine as slab molds.


----------



## KimW (Mar 6, 2021)

Can the background color be the same color as the base soap?


----------



## The_Phoenix (Mar 6, 2021)

KimW said:


> Can the background color be the same color as the base soap?


To piggyback on @KimW’s question, the rules state that the background can be white, uncolored, or black. Are those the only acceptable background colors allowed to use as the “canvas” on which we start the technique?


----------



## glendam (Mar 7, 2021)

Not sure if anyone mentioned it yet, corrugated plastic also makes a quick slab mold.  I have also used a plastic  drawer, and have also made one with legos (I did a plastic liner for it)


----------



## Tara_H (Mar 7, 2021)

earlene said:


> did you decide not to use the air compressor?


In the end I didn't use it because it will only blow very cold air and I wanted the heat from the hairdryer. I'm still planning on trying it today; the pressure can be adjusted and I was practicing with blowing bits of dust around   but I can't be sure how it will react with liquid until I try - hopefully the consistency will be better today. I may try a warm water bath to stabilise the temperatures of the small coloured batches when I'm not using them.


----------



## The_Phoenix (Mar 7, 2021)

glendam said:


> Not sure if anyone mentioned it yet, corrugated plastic also makes a quick slab mold.  I have also used a plastic  drawer, and have also made one with legos (I did a plastic liner for it)


These are so lovely. BTW, I really enjoy watching your videos.


----------



## Tara_H (Mar 7, 2021)

Has anyone had any luck in replicating the 'cells' that you get in the paint version of this technique?  From my reading up it depends on having different surface tension between the liquids in the pour, but I imagine coming in contact with soap batter is going to mess up the obvious options.

Here's today's attempt (will post properly in the photo gallery thread when I have the energy (edit, now posted in excruciating detail!)), I tried using titanium dioxide dispersed in hand sanitiser (70% ethanol, some water and glycerine) and a couple of drops of soap dye straight from the bottle then dragged out with a skewer.  The dye is one which I always have trouble dispersing so I hoped it would be somewhat resistant to the batter in this case.  I would say it's a mixed level of success.  (I started out with the aim to do trees, but ended up with another ocean!)


----------



## The_Phoenix (Mar 7, 2021)

I’m going to play around with my smaller slab mold today. I made soap yesterday and played around d with blowing on it. Going from what’s in my head isn’t going to be as easy as I think.


----------



## dibbles (Mar 7, 2021)

Tara_H said:


> Has anyone had any luck in replicating the 'cells' that you get in the paint version of this technique?  From my reading up it depends on having different surface tension between the liquids in the pour, but I imagine coming in contact with soap batter is going to mess up the obvious options.


This is a challenge from a few years ago. While the goal was to use cells created by using soap batter that was previously poured, there is a discussion about dropping alcohol onto the surface of the soap. You might find some hints in there. May 2017 SMF Soap Challenge - fluid acrylic cell pour


----------



## violets2217 (Mar 7, 2021)

So I kept going back and forth on if I want to try this challenge or not!  I’m wondering though, the base soap can have a design, right? Like an ITP Swirl or whatever. Then after the base is set the next day, cover with white or black batter, then so your blow design?


----------



## KimW (Mar 7, 2021)

violets2217 said:


> So I kept going back and forth on if I want to try this challenge or not!  I’m wondering though, the base soap can have a design, right? Like an ITP Swirl or whatever. Then after the base is set the next day, cover with white or black batter, then so your blow design?


This is sort of my question too...I'm so confused!  Analysis Paralysis!!


----------



## violets2217 (Mar 7, 2021)

KimW said:


> This is sort of my question too...I'm so confused! Analysis Paralysis!!


I’ve watched soooo many acrylic pour videos that I’m finding the options are endless.... and this may be way above my artistic ability! But I’m still wanting to try it! But decisions and a plan seems to be the challenge for me. This may just be a wing it pour, which I’m really good at!


----------



## glendam (Mar 7, 2021)

The_Phoenix said:


> These are so lovely. BTW, I really enjoy watching your videos.


Thank you!  I usually only use the slab mold for my elaborated ones!


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Mar 7, 2021)

From Earlene’s original post:

4. As shown in the sample videos, *a base soap* is made and allowed to set up, which *becomes your canvas* upon which you will pour and create your design. *You are allowed to use a previously made soap as your base* upon which you pour the pallette to create the Air Blow design. Or *you may create a new soap as your base, using any design of your choice*, including plain soap. *The base soap may or may not be coordinated with the surface design, as you choose.*

The way I read it, I think we can use any colors and techniques to make the slab “canvas”.  I hope so because I just poured mine and it is not solid black, white or uncolored batter.


----------



## KimW (Mar 7, 2021)

Mobjack Bay said:


> From Earlene’s original post:
> 
> 4. As shown in the sample videos, *a base soap* is made and allowed to set up, which *becomes your canvas* upon which you will pour and create your design. *You are allowed to use a previously made soap as your base* upon which you pour the pallette to create the Air Blow design. Or *you may create a new soap as your base, using any design of your choice*, including plain soap. *The base soap may or may not be coordinated with the surface design, as you choose.*
> 
> The way I read it, I think we can use any colors and techniques to make the slab “canvas”.  I hope so because I just poured mine and it is not solid black, white or uncolored batter.


Ahhh - Thanks, Mobjack Bay, that makes sense.  I obviously overthought it - shocking.  I am going with this too, so there will at least be two of us doing it this way!


----------



## violets2217 (Mar 7, 2021)

1. The_Phoenix - I have a feeling my family won't see much of me for the next 26 days.
2. KimW - Thank you for hosting, Earlene! Hope your visit with MIL is pleasant.
3. AMD - hopefully I don't blow this (oh, wait... that's the opposite of what I need to do...)
4. glendam - this sounds intriguing and I need an excuse to make more soap
5. Mobjack Bay - YES, YES, YES!!!
6. bookreader451 - Always willing to try something new.
7. SPowers - I was going to beg off this one til I saw the micas & more video! she's a girl after my own heart and I also liked the straw idea... no more new equipment for me and I know I drop my hairdryer right into the middle of my mold!
8. violets2217 - I’m all in! Ready to up my game!


----------



## KimW (Mar 8, 2021)

Okie dokie, first attempt is on the bench thinking about what it did.  

FYI:  Canned air - not so great.  Even with very light and short bursts of air, it would send out "frozen" air after 4 or 5 bursts.


----------



## amd (Mar 8, 2021)

Ok... so I'm going to tackle this next week, just wrapping my brain around some details...
I am a bit confused by this...


earlene said:


> 3. You must use at least 3 colors, PLUS a background color of either white or uncolored soap batter, OR black.



The starter soap that we allow to setup before blowing the more fluid soap has to be black or white? Or can it be any color?
OR.... do you mean that when we pour the fluid soap that is blown, the first color has to be black or white? 
And then we have to blow 3 additional colors as well?

So what I'm thinking the process is like this...
1. Make soap (black, white, any color?) and pour into slab mold.
2. Allow soap to setup.
3. Make soap and separate to 3 colors (or 4 if one needs to be black or white?)
4. Pour black or white color and blow for background?
5. Pour other colors and blow as needed for design.


----------



## violets2217 (Mar 8, 2021)

amd said:


> Ok... so I'm going to tackle this next week, just wrapping my brain around some details...
> I am a bit confused by this...
> 
> 
> ...


After previous posts and re- reading original challenge post. The slab base soap can be any color or design. Once that’s set and ready to blow, you will pour a thin layer of batter that is white or black for neutral background and good flow surface, then pour your design with colored batter to blow. Not sure if that makes sense, but that’s how I explained it to my brain!


----------



## amd (Mar 8, 2021)

I'd like @earlene to confirm, thanks!


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Mar 8, 2021)

My first soap is made!


----------



## earlene (Mar 9, 2021)

Clarifications:

Base soap (or starter soap) can be anything you choose: previously made or newly made soap of any color combination or design.  It does not have to color coordinate unless you want it to.

The soap that gets poured onto the base soap has to be white (or uncolored soap) or black.  If your attempt at black fades (as sometimes happens with black when not enough colorant is added), it will be acceptable, as long as your attempt is black and it doesn't fade to a light grey.



KimW said:


> Can the background color be the same color as the base soap?





The_Phoenix said:


> To piggyback on @KimW’s question, the rules state that the background can be white, uncolored, or black. Are those the only acceptable background colors allowed to use as the “canvas” on which we start the technique?





violets2217 said:


> So I kept going back and forth on if I want to try this challenge or not!  I’m wondering though, the base soap can have a design, right? Like an ITP Swirl or whatever. Then after the base is set the next day, cover with white or black batter, then so your blow design?





Mobjack Bay said:


> From Earlene’s original post:
> 
> 4. As shown in the sample videos, *a base soap* is made and allowed to set up, which *becomes your canvas* upon which you will pour and create your design. *You are allowed to use a previously made soap as your base* upon which you pour the pallette to create the Air Blow design. Or *you may create a new soap as your base, using any design of your choice*, including plain soap. *The base soap may or may not be coordinated with the surface design, as you choose.*
> 
> The way I read it, I think we can use any colors and techniques to make the slab “canvas”.  I hope so because I just poured mine and it is not solid black, white or uncolored batter.





amd said:


> Ok... so I'm going to tackle this next week, just wrapping my brain around some details...
> I am a bit confused by this...
> 
> 
> ...


*amd*, the 'backgroud' will be white (uncolored) or black.  That gets smoothed out on top of your base soap to create the medium upon which the added colors will be blown around..

Picture it this way:  the base soap (or starter soap, if you will) is the fabric canvas stretched onto the wooden frame of a canvas upon which you will 'paint' your picture.  It is dry before the painter starts painting.  It cannot be blown around because it is dry just like a real canvas is dry.

The white (or uncolored) or black soap is poured on top of the dry canvas and spread out to cover the surface of the canvas and _remains wet_ throughout the rest of the process.

The colors are poured in a design of your choice on top of the wet background.  The videos show more than one method of pouring the colors, but notice that the background below remains wet during the process, and the white (or black) get blown and fold over and intermingle with the colors during the blowing process.

I hope that clarifies the rules.


----------



## glendam (Mar 9, 2021)

bookreader451 said:


> Is anyone changing their recipe for the top?   I used my favorite recipe for the base but I am thinking I might want to use a slower moving recipe for the top.


I plan on leaving the top unscented to make sure it stays fluid, using the same recipe from masterbatch



Tara_H said:


> Has anyone had any luck in replicating the 'cells' that you get in the paint version of this technique?  From my reading up it depends on having different surface tension between the liquids in the pour, but I imagine coming in contact with soap batter is going to mess up the obvious options.
> 
> Here's today's attempt (will post properly in the photo gallery thread when I have the energy (edit, now posted in excruciating detail!)), I tried using titanium dioxide dispersed in hand sanitiser (70% ethanol, some water and glycerine) and a couple of drops of soap dye straight from the bottle then dragged out with a skewer.  The dye is one which I always have trouble dispersing so I hoped it would be somewhat resistant to the batter in this case.  I would say it's a mixed level of success.  (I started out with the aim to do trees, but ended up with another ocean!)
> 
> View attachment 54848


I have not tried yet, but I wonder if your design could include little dots (like the mandala like dots from one of the videos) and upon blowing air on them they could expand and look like the cells formed by the acrylic paint.


----------



## KimW (Mar 9, 2021)

I just want to say thank you @earlene for this challenge.  I really liked the outcome of last month's taiwan circling swirl technique, but I am loving the freedom and just absolute fun of this one.  Do I want a drop of batter there?  Hmmm - maybe one there too....oh yes, that's nice.  Maybe blow this more over there...oops, too much...I'll fix it with a blow this way - oh yes, that's nice.  I kept thinking about Bob Ross and how towards the end of his paintings I'd be yelling, "Stop doing stuff!  It's already perfect!  You're going to ruin it!"  Of course, he never did ruin it!


----------



## violets2217 (Mar 9, 2021)

KimW said:


> I kept thinking about Bob Ross and how towards the end of his paintings I'd be yelling, "Stop doing stuff! It's already perfect! You're going to ruin it!" Of course, he never did ruin it!


#soaplikeaRoss

So my first attempt was a total FAIL! I’ve just decided it’s too cold in my house to even try a pretty design that requires fluid batter. My soap was perfect, until I started to pour! I didn’t even get to try to blow my batter. I turned my hair dryer on high and nothing moved.  I’m not sure if I’ll get more time to try again. I’m scared to try and cut this soap tomorrow. The base sat for almost 2 days cause I could make time to soap and it is very hard soap already! Lol!


----------



## Tara_H (Mar 9, 2021)

violets2217 said:


> #soaplikeaRoss
> 
> So my first attempt was a total FAIL! I’ve just decided it’s too cold in my house to even try a pretty design that requires fluid batter. My soap was perfect, until I started to pour! I didn’t even get to try to blow my batter. I turned my hair dryer on high and nothing moved.  I’m not sure if I’ll get more time to try again. I’m scared to try and cut this soap tomorrow. The base sat for almost 2 days cause I could make time to soap and it is very hard soap already! Lol!


Welcome to the too-cold club!  I can totally sympathise; I'm trying to figure out if there's a formula I can use which is mostly liquid oils to stop this happening... maybe where you live there are more options for oils?


----------



## violets2217 (Mar 9, 2021)

Tara_H said:


> maybe where you live there are more options for oils?


Maybe, but I’m not really very adventurous when it come to exotic oils. I kinda stick with the basics, I think so anyways...  my fav recipe is half lard, with a splash of coconut, olive and castor. It’s always worked for me before, today I even tried warming my house up a bit but the soap was not having it! 
Thinking about soft oils... my chamomile infused bastile is a pretty fluid batter.. of course it’s mostly olive oil so there’s that & it’s a kinda soft soap in the end.


----------



## The_Phoenix (Mar 9, 2021)

Thank you for the clarification, @earlene.


----------



## bookreader451 (Mar 9, 2021)

So I just made my entry.  I loved my base, that being said, the rest of it is a bit much.  I made my very fluid, 30% solution with a lot of OO.  I got the white base down, the colored batter and then the white was thickened just enough to not blow very well.  
I ended up using a pallet knife.  
This is my one and done.


----------



## earlene (Mar 10, 2021)

I am looking forward to seeing your entry, *bookreader451*.


----------



## The_Phoenix (Mar 10, 2021)

I made my base and the single-color "canvas" last night. Today I'll be doing the top. Ack!


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Mar 10, 2021)

I finished my soap on Monday night but have been holding off on getting excited about how it turned out until I was sure it wasn’t going to ash. I went mold-less and the soap is really thin on the top, which would make planing it smooth pretty tricky. I had some trouble with a colorant (an oxide) for the slab itself that resulted in clumping.  It’s a small 6” slab, so I went ahead and did the top without that oxide in my lineup. I like it!  The recipe I used is on the softer side (s+p = 25) and behaved well.  Given the fluidity of the batter and the small size of the slab, a large diameter straw and a glass pipette were enough to move the batter around.  Doing the top was fun, but it goes super fast!  I’m planning to make another one in a completely different color scheme this weekend so I can have more fun with this technique.


----------



## The_Phoenix (Mar 10, 2021)

So I made my first attempt. Umm, so that was harder than I thought. At least, it was much more challenging to go from vision to execution.


----------



## Jersey Girl (Mar 10, 2021)

Mobjack Bay said:


> I finished my soap on Monday night but have been holding off on getting excited about how it turned out until I was sure it wasn’t going to ash. I went mold-less and the soap is really thin on the top, which would make planing it smooth pretty tricky. I had some trouble with a colorant (an oxide) for the slab itself that resulted in clumping.  It’s a small 6” slab, so I went ahead and did the top without that oxide in my lineup. I like it!  The recipe I used is on the softer side (s+p = 25) and behaved well.  Given the fluidity of the batter and the small size of the slab, a large diameter straw and a glass pipette were enough to move the batter around.  Doing the top was fun, but it goes super fast!  I’m planning to make another one in a completely different color scheme this weekend so I can have more fun with this technique.



Im sure it will be awesome!


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Mar 10, 2021)

@Jersey Girl  thank you, and I am looking forward to seeing many awesome soaps from this crowd!  

This challenge has me itching to try this technique in a giant slab mold or with a canvas and acrylic paints. It‘s such  a go big or go home kind of technique and working in a 6” mold doesn’t help. I have to keep reminding myself that 1) my soap rack is almost full and 2) I have no wall space left in my house to hang art work.


----------



## The_Phoenix (Mar 11, 2021)

Mobjack Bay said:


> @Jersey Girl  thank you, and I am looking forward to seeing many awesome soaps from this crowd!
> 
> This challenge has me itching to try this technique in a giant slab mold or with a canvas and acrylic paints. It‘s such  a go big or go home kind of technique and working in a 6” mold doesn’t help. I have to keep reminding myself that 1) my soap rack is almost full and 2) I have no wall space left in my house to hang art work.


I’m hooked, too. Want to play around with acrylic paint pouring when I can find an appropriate space.


----------



## The_Phoenix (Mar 11, 2021)

My first real attempt  





Too many colors.To be fair, I was making dinner as I was doing this. Should have just held off another day. I was tired AND hungry AND rushed. Lesson learned...


----------



## Tara_H (Mar 11, 2021)

The_Phoenix said:


> My first real attempt


I like it!  Very Jackson Pollock


----------



## The_Phoenix (Mar 11, 2021)

Tara_H said:


> I like it!  Very Jackson Pollock


You are being very generous. 

I kept running into the kitchen from my garage to check on dinner and my batter became less and less fluid each time. I used a straw, so as the batter kept getting more and more settled, I had to blow harder and harder. Once or twice I worried I was going to pass out because I was getting light-headed.

Also, I set my straw down and didn't realize there was a smear of soap batter on the counter. Let's just say I was nursing a bit of a lip chemical burn all night. 

It was all very comedic.


----------



## KimW (Mar 11, 2021)

@The_Phoenix  I know you don't like, but I sure do!  I hope your lip is better today.


----------



## The_Phoenix (Mar 11, 2021)

KimW said:


> @The_Phoenix  I know you don't like, but I sure do!  I hope your lip is better today.


Thank you! My lip is a little tender. So silly...

The inside of the soap is lovely!


----------



## KimW (Mar 11, 2021)

@The_Phoenix - oh YES - lovely!
hmmm - me thinks I'm doing the technique all wrong and cutting my soap wrong.  Copying the method in one of the videos, I'm pouring very shallow so that I end up with a slab of soap that's only about 1 inch high/thick.  So, then, my only way to cut it is across this shallow slab rather than through it, so that the top of the slab is the top of the soap and the bottom of the slab is the bottom of the soap.  Hmmmm  @earlene - am I doing it wrong?!


----------



## The_Phoenix (Mar 11, 2021)

KimW said:


> @The_Phoenix - oh YES - lovely!
> hmmm - me thinks I'm doing the technique all wrong and cutting my soap wrong.  Copying the method in one of the videos, I'm pouring very shallow so that I end up with a slab of soap that's only about 1 inch high/thick.  So, then, my only way to cut it is across this shallow slab rather than through it, so that the top of the slab is the top of the soap and the bottom of the slab is the bottom of the soap.  Hmmmm  @earlene - am I doing it wrong?!


Yup, I came to the same conclusion that I was making too deep of a slab of soap. I’m not used to making soap that’s not supposed to be 3” tall. This batch is 2” tall and I think I need to cut it down to 1”. I’m not sure how I feel about that.


----------



## KimW (Mar 11, 2021)

The_Phoenix said:


> Yup, I came to the same conclusion that I was making too deep of a slab of soap. I’m not used to making soap that’s not supposed to be 3” tall. This batch is 2” tall and I think I need to cut it down to 1”. I’m not sure how I feel about that.


I was thinking you did right with the deeper slab, and that I did it wrong with the more shallow slab.  I REALLY like the look of yours better.  Mine just looks like a two sided soap, if that makes sense, and the beauty of the base is lost unless you turn the bar over.  I looked quickly at the soap videos, and I think I'm seeing it done both ways - with thicker slabs and thinner slabs.


----------



## Ladka (Mar 11, 2021)

The_Phoenix said:


> ... The inside of the soap is lovely! View attachment 54984


It is!


----------



## amd (Mar 11, 2021)

@earlene If we use soap previously made for base soap, does it need to be in a slab mold?
I was digging through my personal stash box earlier this week thinking I could find enough soaps to lay flat and tight into my slab mold, but they don't fit as tight as I would like. Can one do this on a cut bar face? [and by "one" I mean me, lol] 
If it needs to be a slab mold, I'll make it work, but thought I would ask first!


----------



## bookreader451 (Mar 11, 2021)

The_Phoenix said:


> My first real attempt  View attachment 54969
> 
> 
> Too many colors.To be fair, I was making dinner as I was doing this. Should have just held off another day. I was tired AND hungry AND rushed. Lesson learned...


We have all been there!


----------



## earlene (Mar 11, 2021)

KimW said:


> @The_Phoenix - oh YES - lovely!
> hmmm - me thinks I'm doing the technique all wrong and cutting my soap wrong.  Copying the method in one of the videos, I'm pouring very shallow so that I end up with a slab of soap that's only about 1 inch high/thick.  So, then, my only way to cut it is across this shallow slab rather than through it, so that the top of the slab is the top of the soap and the bottom of the slab is the bottom of the soap.  Hmmmm  @earlene - am I doing it wrong?!


Yes, that is correct.  That is how single thickness slab molds are cut.  Your soap doesn't have to be only one inch thick. If your slab can accommodate a thicker depth, it can be thicke.  I tend to prefer 1.5 to 2 inch thick bars of soap, but it really depends on how deep your slab is and if you like soap that thick.  Sometimes my slab bars are square cut as well. The shape & thickness of the bar is entirely up to you, but you do have the configuration of the cut right.



amd said:


> @earlene If we use soap previously made for base soap, does it need to be in a slab mold?
> I was digging through my personal stash box earlier this week thinking I could find enough soaps to lay flat and tight into my slab mold, but they don't fit as tight as I would like. Can one do this on a cut bar face? [and by "one" I mean me, lol]
> If it needs to be a slab mold, I'll make it work, but thought I would ask first!



If you can fit them together like a mosaic and add a bit more soap to be the 'mortar', then you will have a base slab.  I have done that, and really liked the result.

Trying it with a single soap might be good for practice, but not for an entry.


----------



## KimW (Mar 11, 2021)

earlene said:


> Yes, that is correct.


Thank you!


----------



## The_Phoenix (Mar 11, 2021)

bookreader451 said:


> We have all been there!


There’s that moment as a woman when we’re putting makeup on for a hot date. It’s easy to go from tasteful to *ahem* clown-like (or street-walker). I definitely was in the “clown” territory with the top. Too much eyeshadow and rouge.


----------



## KimW (Mar 11, 2021)

The_Phoenix said:


> There’s that moment as a woman when we’re putting makeup on for a hot date. It’s easy to go from tasteful to *ahem* clown-like (or street-walker). I definitely was in the “clown” territory with the top. Too much eyeshadow and rouge.


Noooooo - stop...LOLOL  You're giving me much needed chuckles.  Thank you!


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Mar 11, 2021)

I like the idea of using pieces of soap I don’t like as bars to make a mosaic style slab for the base. An alternative to confetti soap!

I finally cut my first soap today. I can see the benefits of using a designed base because my very thin top layer is not going to last very long in use. It may be less than 1/8” thick - truly like a skin of paint on a canvas. I’m planning to try for a thicker emulsion for the next round, but I’m still going to go mold-less because the design can go right up to/over the edge. I can’t remember if I mentioned it above, but I set my slab on a plastic covered tray, which let me scoop up the excess batter and put it in a cavity mold. The final bars will be 3” square and about about 1.25“ thick after I clean them up.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Mar 12, 2021)

The_Phoenix said:


> My first real attempt  View attachment 54969
> 
> 
> Too many colors.To be fair, I was making dinner as I was doing this. Should have just held off another day. I was tired AND hungry AND rushed. Lesson learned...


That looks so Awesome!


----------



## glendam (Mar 14, 2021)

I did mine today.  My bit of advice is that if your table is not even, have something to make your soap even/horizontally straight.  A lot of my soap was falling off to go one side because of this, initially. I had the soap inside a larger slab silicone mold, and putting pencils and spatulas underneath seemed to work.

It was a fun experience and hopefully there won’t be too much soda ash.  I may cover it tomorrow once it is hardened.  I used a 40% lye to water concentration and skipped the fragrance.  The soap stayed very fluid (brought only to emulsion) for the duration of the design I had in mind.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Mar 14, 2021)

I did the top on my second slab today. I also used 40% lye conc. and left out the fragrance for the top, which I’m guessing is going to be about 1/8th thick when I’m done. I was going to try for a slightly thicker emulsion so I could get a thicker top, but then got worried it would start thickening up.

I have one small idea to share.  When I made the slab, I left the little bit of batter that “crawls“ up the side of the silicone mold in place.  When I (carefully) removed the slab from the mold, the tiny lip it formed around the top edge of the slab stayed intact.  The lip seems to have helped to hold a little more of my thin base batter in place before I started pouring my colors.

ETA: I just checked on my second soap. I didn’t have an easy way to cover it, so I put it uncovered into a pre-warmed (170F) but turned off oven. It seems to be doing fine and it looks good enough to eat!


----------



## earlene (Mar 16, 2021)

How is everyone doing?  Any more tips to share with each other? 
Next Monday the entry thread will open. I will be out part of the day, as my son asked me to take him to his Dr. appointment in the Cities, so either I will start the entry thread early (before leaving here) or a little late because I don't think I can get home by the scheduled time (for opening the thread on time.)


List of entrants so far:

1. The_Phoenix - I have a feeling my family won't see much of me for the next 26 days.
2. KimW - Thank you for hosting, Earlene! Hope your visit with MIL is pleasant.
3. AMD - hopefully I don't blow this (oh, wait... that's the opposite of what I need to do...)
4. glendam - this sounds intriguing and I need an excuse to make more soap
5. Mobjack Bay - YES, YES, YES!!!
6. bookreader451 - Always willing to try something new.
7. SPowers - I was going to beg off this one til I saw the micas & more video! she's a girl after my own heart and I also liked the straw idea... no more new equipment for me and I know I drop my hairdryer right into the middle of my mold!
8. violets2217 - I’m all in! Ready to up my game!


----------



## Tara_H (Mar 16, 2021)

Well, in case this is useful for anyone - I finally got brave enough to cut my last slab, but I should have done it sooner because the top was quite brittle and was tending to separate from the bottom.





I think the bottom gelled properly when I warmed it up before pouring the top, but I didn't CPOP it after pouring so the top layer is not gelled at all, which I presume is contributing to the separation.  (The unequal pieces are from attempting to work around the pebbles!)


----------



## KimW (Mar 16, 2021)

Tara_H said:


> Well, in case this is useful for anyone - I finally got brave enough to cut my last slab, but I should have done it sooner because the top was quite brittle and was tending to separate from the bottom.
> 
> I think the bottom gelled properly when I warmed it up before pouring the top, but I didn't CPOP it after pouring so the top layer is not gelled at all, which I presume is contributing to the separation.  (The unequal pieces are from attempting to work around the pebbles!)


So pretty! Such a bummer they are separating!  Thanks for another "tip"/idea, Tara.  I think we've all done some good vicarious learning through you!


----------



## The_Phoenix (Mar 17, 2021)

Made the base yesterday for another (and possibly final) attempt. This go-around, I poured my base and very thin layer of white, then gelled. Today, I'm going to brush distilled water on the white, then pour more white over that. I'll then pour my design colors over the white, which I want to be fluid this go-around, to incorporate into my design. My schedule is tight right now so I'm going to do my best to have this be my last batch for the challenge.


----------



## The_Phoenix (Mar 17, 2021)

Done. Final batch went off (almost) without a hitch. I’m happy with how it turned out. Now I just have to wait until tomorrow to cut it.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Mar 17, 2021)

My second soap, the one that looks good enough to eat, will not be my competition soap. The top layer is soooo pretty, but it did not gel and is crumbly.  Interestingly, on closer inspection today I noticed that the little puddles of soap on the tray around the slab gelled. That soap was hiding under ash, which is another story in a different thread.  I’m planning to warm the next slab before I pour the top, up the batter temp for the top pour, cover it with a heating pad and a blanket, and then watch it like a hawk until I’m sure it has gelled.

I don’t think acrylic pour artists have this many variables to deal with!


----------



## The_Phoenix (Mar 18, 2021)

Mobjack Bay said:


> I don’t think acrylic pour artists have this many variables to deal with!


I’ve been thinking the same thing! 

My daughter has loads of acrylic paint that I want to experiment with eventually. I’m hoping to pique her interest and inspire her to try her hand at acrylic paint pouring art.


----------



## violets2217 (Mar 18, 2021)

Didn’t think I was gonna attempt another batch... but I am! Used a recipe from the last challenge that actually stayed to thin of trace to swirl right. I figured that if I sat on my porch and started sweating within 2 minutes and my AC turned on at least 2 times it was warm enough. Plus I turned off my ceiling fan just incase! Lol!  The base actually poured perfectly and I was very excited and it’s a beautiful swirl. I’m using the exactly same recipe for the top design, so I’m hopeful! Fingers crossed!


----------



## The_Phoenix (Mar 18, 2021)

Hmmm. Peeked in on my soap and it's just meh. Or, rather, it isn't exactly as I had envisioned. I know I said it was going to be my final batch, but I encountered one little hiccup in the execution and would like to fix that. So, I lied when I said that it was going to be my last.


----------



## dibbles (Mar 18, 2021)

The_Phoenix said:


> Hmmm. Peeked in on my soap and it's just meh. Or, rather, it isn't exactly as I had envisioned. I know I said it was going to be my final batch, but I encountered one little hiccup in the execution and would like to fix that. So, I lied when I said that it was going to be my last.


Have you cut your slab yet? If not, flip it over and pour a new 'canvas' on that side. Or over the top if you are sure you don't want to keep that for an entry.


----------



## The_Phoenix (Mar 18, 2021)

dibbles said:


> Have you cut your slab yet? If not, flip it over and pour a new 'canvas' on that side. Or over the top if you are sure you don't want to keep that for an entry.


That's a great idea! I have not cut it yet. Thank you, @dibbles!


----------



## The_Phoenix (Mar 18, 2021)

Done! That saved me hours of work, @dibbles. So glad I did that. I’m done for sure. I mean it this time.


----------



## dibbles (Mar 18, 2021)

The_Phoenix said:


> Done! That saved me hours of work, @dibbles. So glad I did that. I’m done for sure. I mean it this time.


Glad it worked for you. I can't take credit for this as an original idea though. SMF member @newbie  posted about doing this years ago.


----------



## violets2217 (Mar 19, 2021)

The top is poured and blown! I’ve decided my lung capacity is well below a healthy level! My hair dryer didn’t move anything once I poured, so I got out the straws! My reusable stainless steel bendy ones worked good and I moved the batter without passing out. I tried to go for a specific design, but just ended up doing whatever.... This is my entry! Definitely not trying again! I love love love the colors I chose & It was fun and made me feel “artistic”, but definitely difficult! Good choice @earlene!


----------



## The_Phoenix (Mar 19, 2021)

I cut the soap. The challenge with cutting this sort of soap design in a slab is that not every bar, depending on how you move the design around, will look as nice (or exactly) as the others. Only three bars have the full “wow” factor to them.


----------



## glendam (Mar 19, 2021)

violets2217 said:


> The top is poured and blown! I’ve decided my lung capacity is well below a healthy level! My hair dryer didn’t move anything once I poured, so I got out the straws! My reusable stainless steel bendy ones worked good and I moved the batter without passing out. I tried to go for a specific design, but just ended up doing whatever.... This is my entry! Definitely not trying again! I love love love the colors I chose & It was fun and made me feel “artistic”, but definitely difficult! Good choice @earlene!


I thought the same of my lung capacity, it looks like my allergist doctor is right...looking forward to seeing your entry and all of the rest too.


----------



## Primrose (Mar 20, 2021)

1. The_Phoenix - I have a feeling my family won't see much of me for the next 26 days.
2. KimW - Thank you for hosting, Earlene! Hope your visit with MIL is pleasant.
3. AMD - hopefully I don't blow this (oh, wait... that's the opposite of what I need to do...)
4. glendam - this sounds intriguing and I need an excuse to make more soap
5. Mobjack Bay - YES, YES, YES!!!
6. bookreader451 - Always willing to try something new.
7. SPowers - I was going to beg off this one til I saw the micas & more video! she's a girl after my own heart and I also liked the straw idea... no more new equipment for me and I know I drop my hairdryer right into the middle of my mold!
8. violets2217 - I’m all in! Ready to up my game! 
9. Primrose - blown away by the fact that I've actually made soap for the first time this year!


----------



## Corsara (Mar 20, 2021)

I know I probably don't meet the requirements, but how do I find if I have 50 posts, so I can enter next month?


----------



## KimW (Mar 20, 2021)

Corsara said:


> I know I probably don't meet the requirements, but how do I find if I have 50 posts, so I can enter next month?


Your "stats" are just below your username below your Avatar/Pic.  Looks like you qualify:
Joined: 23 Jan 2021 (over a month ago)
Messages: 57 (over 50)


----------



## Corsara (Mar 20, 2021)

KimW said:


> Your "stats" are just below your username below your Avatar/Pic.  Looks like you qualify:
> Joined: 23 Jan 2021 (over a month ago)
> Messages: 57 (over 50)


Oh, ok!! Thank you! Some of these challenges are so outside of my skill level, but I'd love to give them a try sometime!


----------



## Primrose (Mar 20, 2021)

Oh dear my first go is a bit of a mess. Might have to try again tomorrow


----------



## KimW (Mar 20, 2021)

Corsara said:


> Oh, ok!! Thank you! Some of these challenges are so outside of my skill level, but I'd love to give them a try sometime!


Well, this one has proven to be the most fun for me.  I actually settled on my entry after just two attempts, which is a first for me, and this only because I wanted better colors.     This method might just edge out InThePot swirl from its spot in my usual soapy designs!


----------



## Corsara (Mar 20, 2021)

KimW said:


> Well, this one has proven to be the most fun for me.  I actually settled on my entry after just two attempts, which is a first for me, and this only because I wanted better colors.     This method might just edge out InThePot swirl from its number 2 spot in my usual soapy designs!


I might have to give it a try sometime then! Is it too late to enter this month? I'm not sure when my latest supplies order might arrive  (I don't currently have any colours)


----------



## KimW (Mar 20, 2021)

Corsara said:


> I might have to give it a try sometime then! Is it too late to enter this month? I'm not sure when my latest supplies order might arrive  (I don't currently have any colours)


Well, bummer.  You do need at least four colors, but you could always get four colors with:  1st color: Low water in your lye solution (1:1), 2nd color: Hi water in your lye solution (2:1), 3rd color: a touch of activated charcoal (capsules can be found at most pharmacies) for a gray/grayish blue, 4th color: more charcoal for a darker gray/black.   Look up "ghost swirl" here on SMF and on internet for more info on "Hi/Lo" and getting different shades by just adjusting the water amount in your lye solution. Then there's food coloring...which I will use now and then and I've never had problems with staining wash cloths, skin, etc.   Just some thoughts!   ETA: Cocoa powder too for a color - just thinking of things you might already have or be able to easily get! 

I think you can enter up to the entry thread closing, but I'll tag @earlene for confirmation on that.

You can always try the technique without entering and post your results to this challenge announcement thread.      Would love to see what you make using this technique!


----------



## Tara_H (Mar 20, 2021)

KimW said:


> things you might already have or be able to easily get


Also parsley, turmeric and paprika can be used for colours at a pinch.


----------



## earlene (Mar 21, 2021)

Corsara said:


> I know I probably don't meet the requirements, but how do I find if I have 50 posts, so I can enter next month?



You do qualify for next month's challenge.



Corsara said:


> I might have to give it a try sometime then! Is it too late to enter this month? I'm not sure when my latest supplies order might arrive  (I don't currently have any colours)



*Corsara*, please read the PM I sent you.  I do look forward to seeing any attempts you make with this technique, but since you didn't have 50 posts when this challenge was posted, you will have to wait for next month's challenge to compete in an SMF Challenge.

If you do try this technique, please review the safety precautions, as this would be considered an advanced technique and may be ambitious for a new soapmaker, considering the fact that blowing raw soap can be risky.


----------



## Corsara (Mar 21, 2021)

earlene said:


> You do qualify for next month's challenge.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks @earlene! I probably won't attempt this month's challenge, that does sound pretty advanced! I can't wait to join in in the future!


----------



## earlene (Mar 22, 2021)

The *Entry Thread* is open. I posted it early as I mentioned in this post, rather than upon my return because it sounds like others are ready to post AND I woke early.  One of these days, I'd like to get a better sleep pattern going again.  In spite of myself, I almost always wake up when Hubby leaves for work  and am rarely able to get back to sleep.

Just a reminder of those who have entered this Challenge so far.  If you meant to enter & have not added your name yet and you qualify, please copy/paste & add your name (I made that mistake myself once - forgot to add my name to the sign-up list.):

1. The_Phoenix - I have a feeling my family won't see much of me for the next 26 days.
2. KimW - Thank you for hosting, Earlene! Hope your visit with MIL is pleasant.
3. AMD - hopefully I don't blow this (oh, wait... that's the opposite of what I need to do...)
4. glendam - this sounds intriguing and I need an excuse to make more soap
5. Mobjack Bay - YES, YES, YES!!!
6. bookreader451 - Always willing to try something new.
7. SPowers - I was going to beg off this one til I saw the micas & more video! she's a girl after my own heart and I also liked the straw idea... no more new equipment for me and I know I drop my hairdryer right into the middle of my mold!
8. violets2217 - I’m all in! Ready to up my game! 
9. Primrose - blown away by the fact that I've actually made soap for the first time this year!


----------



## KimW (Mar 22, 2021)

Now that the entry thread is open, here's my first attempt.  I carried on with the technique even though I realized quickly that while the slab looked like a flag, the individual bars would not.  Ah-whoopsies.  I could have used just one or two bars, but the colors were a big miss too.  Many thanks to @Tara_H for the idea of using a cake turntable!  What a mess I would have made without it.


----------



## The_Phoenix (Mar 22, 2021)

This was my second attempt. I like it well enough, but it looks too similar to @Tara_H’s first and I didn’t want it to appear that I stole her idea.


----------



## KimW (Mar 22, 2021)

The_Phoenix said:


> This was my second attempt. I like it well enough, but it looks too similar to @Tara_H’s first and I didn’t want it to appear that I stole her idea. View attachment 55379
> View attachment 55380


Wowiee - love the gold!


----------



## The_Phoenix (Mar 22, 2021)

This was the inspiration for that attempt. As you can see...off by a mile on the execution.


----------



## The_Phoenix (Mar 22, 2021)

I was plagued by ash for my last attempt.


KimW said:


> Wowiee - love the gold!


 Thank you! My favorite gold!


----------



## KimW (Mar 22, 2021)

The_Phoenix said:


> This was the inspiration for that attempt. As you can see...off by a mile on the execution.


Well, it may not be what you were going for, but it was a stunning result.  I call the Julia Child card:  There's no reason to tell anyone that a delicious dish (or soap) doesn't taste or look like it's supposed to!


----------



## Tara_H (Mar 22, 2021)

The_Phoenix said:


> This was my second attempt. I like it well enough, but it looks too similar to @Tara_H’s first and I didn’t want it to appear that I stole her idea. View attachment 55379


Looks great, sorry to hear I put you off! 

For future reference, even if you had copied from me I wouldn't have minded anyway, I believe the saying is: “Good artists borrow, great artists steal.”


----------



## The_Phoenix (Mar 22, 2021)

Tara_H said:


> Looks great, sorry to hear I put you off!
> 
> For future reference, even if you had copied from me I wouldn't have minded anyway, I believe the saying is: “Good artists borrow, great artists steal.”


----------



## Catscankim (Mar 23, 2021)

Wish I could join in the Soap Challenge this month...sadly I am going to have to sit out this one. Good luck every body! I am sure this will be a very hard month to vote on again.


----------



## KimW (Mar 23, 2021)

The_Phoenix said:


>


You know - you ARE allowed to change your entry up to the closing of the entry thread, and it sounds to me like neither I nor @Tara_H view your gold/blue slab as having "copied" hers... Just a thought


----------



## The_Phoenix (Mar 24, 2021)

I’m going to change mine. Weirdly, I’m unable to edit any of my posts.


----------



## KimW (Mar 24, 2021)

The_Phoenix said:


> I’m going to change mine. Weirdly, I’m unable to edit any of my posts.


I think it depends on the age of the post...  If you can't edit your entry thread post, I'm sure Earlene or an Admin can help, though you might have to private message them.


----------



## The_Phoenix (Mar 24, 2021)

KimW said:


> I think it depends on the age of the post...  If you can't edit your entry thread post, I'm sure Earlene or an Admin can help, though you might have to private message them.


Thank you, @KimW! I’ll do that.


----------



## earlene (Mar 24, 2021)

*KimW*, go ahead and make a new post indicating the replacement entry, and then you can get an admin to edit or delete the first entry post.



The_Phoenix said:


> I’m going to change mine. Weirdly, I’m unable to edit any of my posts.





The_Phoenix said:


> Thank you, @KimW! I’ll do that.


----------



## The_Phoenix (Mar 24, 2021)

earlene said:


> *KimW*, go ahead and make a new post indicating the replacement entry, and then you can get an admin to edit or delete the first entry post.


Thank you, @earlene.


----------



## Primrose (Mar 24, 2021)

My first attempt ... I am not in love 
Hoping to have a second crack at it just before the entry closes


----------



## KimW (Mar 24, 2021)

Primrose said:


> My first attempt ... I am not in love
> Hoping to have a second crack at it just before the entry closes


What's there not to love?!


----------



## amd (Mar 25, 2021)

aaaaggggghhhhhh! I still haven't gotten mine made. I think I have a plan and will be coming in at the 11th hour.


----------



## The_Phoenix (Mar 26, 2021)

amd said:


> aaaaggggghhhhhh! I still haven't gotten mine made. I think I have a plan and will be coming in at the 11th hour.


You got this! Plenty of time.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Mar 28, 2021)

I posted my first attempt as my entry for the challenge, so here are my second and third attempts, both made with Mother’s Day in mind. They’re colored with micas from Nurture and the slabs are scented with BB’s Heavenly Honeysuckle.  I left the batter for the top pours unscented. For soap #2, I created the top using the same technique I described for my entry soap, except that I created more detail using the pipette.  I also added gold mica in oil over the top of the blown design and then coaxed it into the pattern using the pipette. The batter was getting a bit thicker by the time I added the gold, which turned out to be a good thing because it helped to keep the gold in ”veins” rather than spreading out too much. For soap #3, I poured the green in two meandering rivers that I blew out towards opposite corners using a straw and a glass pipette. To create the flowers, I layered a darker pink (Love Song), a lighter pink (Amaranth) and white in small circles and then blew those out with the pipette. The top layers of both of these soaps ashed even though I used 38% lye concentration. I’m not convinced that either top gelled all the way, which may have been a contributing factor.

Soap #2






Soap #3






Soap #2 is actually a redo soap on a slab that I flipped over after the first top didn’t gel at all.  I was sooo sad about that top because it really did look like I made a cake that was good enough to eat.  Here’s a wet soap photo of that pour.


----------



## violets2217 (Mar 28, 2021)

So looking at everyone’s entry I know have a question for @earlene. I didn’t plane the top of my soap thinking it wouldn’t be allowed because it would alter the design. But the other entry tops look so smooth. Is it because they managed to keep the batter fluid or because they planed the top design? If I can plane the top of my soap I want to edit my entry photo! Lol!


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Mar 28, 2021)

@violets2217 My tops are not planed.  I used a recipe I normally use for swirling, but subbed in 25% HO sunflower for the olive and 15% avocado oil for the rice bran oil so it would stay as fluid as possible. (Edited to correct the oil percentages).


----------



## violets2217 (Mar 28, 2021)

Mobjack Bay said:


> @violets2217 My tops are not planed.  I used a recipe I normally use for swirling, but subbed in 20% HO sunflower for some of the olive and rice bran oils so it would stay as fluid as possible.


I figured that was the case... I just can’t win in the fluid batter game! Lol!


----------



## Primrose (Mar 28, 2021)

Here is a photo of my second attempt..I am starting to get closer to what I wanted, and getting used to the technique, but I don't have time for a third attempt. 

With this one I actually used old bar I had, fitted them into the slab mould and then poured the black base colour on top. 

My soap accelerated a bit with this one which gave me more defined, clean lines but also gave a textured top to the soap which I don't like as much. It also meant I couldn't do as many patterns as I'd hoped. 






Interestingly, on both this one and attempt number one, I am seeing some separation of the base layer from the underlying soap. The first attempt I actually did the slab, and the base and top all at the same time, except I used an accelerating FO for the slab so it was pretty much hard by the time I then poured the base and swirls. I think if I do this again I will make the slab and base all the same pour and then do the accent swirls on top. 

For my first attempt I poured at pretty much emulsion because I thought I'd need the time, and as a result my colours sank into the white base a bit and ran together. I didn't get as clean lines as I was hoping. Then again the batter did move around more easily. I also think I used too many colours the first time round and I personally prefer the more simplistic two or three colours.


----------



## Tara_H (Mar 28, 2021)

Primrose said:


> Here is a photo of my second attempt..
> 
> View attachment 55555
> 
> ...


Oh that's so pretty!! I have my black soap vibe on today and I'm just loving this!  You're really making me want to try this technique again but I swore I was moving on


----------



## earlene (Mar 28, 2021)

Gorgeous entries so far!  The entry thread will be closing in about another hour or so.  If there are any more entries, please post them to the entry thread:  Entry thread for March 2021 Challenge - Air Blow Technique aka Dutch Pour Technique aka Wind Blow Technique


----------



## earlene (Mar 28, 2021)

The entry thread is now closed to new submissions and the voting link has been sent to the participants.  Voting is open from now through the 30th, and I will post the winners no later than March 31st.  Sooner if all participants vote before the voting closes.

Goo luck everyone! All your entries are gorgeous and I am sure choosing only three will be tough.


----------



## Tara_H (Mar 28, 2021)

Good luck everyone! Kind of glad I'm not going to have to choose between all those beauties!


----------



## bookreader451 (Mar 28, 2021)

Omg I missed the entry deadline!  Things have been crazy and I thought it was today but later.  Anyway I did it and I will post it here.

it was supposed to be a rocky waterfall


----------



## earlene (Mar 28, 2021)

violets2217 said:


> So looking at everyone’s entry I know have a question for @earlene. I didn’t plane the top of my soap thinking it wouldn’t be allowed because it would alter the design. But the other entry tops look so smooth. Is it because they managed to keep the batter fluid or because they planed the top design? If I can plane the top of my soap I want to edit my entry photo! Lol!


I'm sorry.  I don't know how I missed this post this morning!  

I'd love to see how your planed top looks, though, so please post it here.  I've already posted the voting link and people have already started voting, so I guess it's too late to make the change.  I'm sorry.



bookreader451 said:


> Omg I missed the entry deadline!  Things have been crazy and I thought it was today but later.  Anyway I did it and I will post it here.
> 
> it was supposed to be a rocky waterfall



I am so sorry you missed the deadline, *bookreader451*. Your soap is beautiful. What blowing tool did you use?


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Mar 28, 2021)

bookreader451 said:


> Omg I missed the entry deadline!  Things have been crazy and I thought it was today but later.  Anyway I did it and I will post it here.
> 
> it was supposed to be a rocky waterfall


I'm feeling so sad for you & I know just how you feel.  Last month challenge I had experienced the very same, I was confused on the time challenge closed & missed the deadline.  Your soap is beautiful & love the name too.  ❤.


----------



## bookreader451 (Mar 28, 2021)

earlene said:


> I'm sorry.  I don't know how I missed this post this morning!
> 
> I'd love to see how your planed top looks, though, so please post it here.  I've already posted the voting link and people have already started voting, so I guess it's too late to make the change.  I'm sorry.
> 
> ...


I used a blow dryer but it thickened quickly


----------



## KimW (Mar 28, 2021)

violets2217 said:


> So looking at everyone’s entry I know have a question for @earlene. I didn’t plane the top of my soap thinking it wouldn’t be allowed because it would alter the design. But the other entry tops look so smooth. Is it because they managed to keep the batter fluid or because they planed the top design? If I can plane the top of my soap I want to edit my entry photo! Lol!


I didn't plane mine either, which is fairly evident on the backs of my soap.  Well, ok, to be perfectly clear, I don't have a planer.  
I will say my soaps are generally smooth unless the batter gets too thick on me - ETA: or the cling wrap gets wrinkly or dips onto the soap top (which is what happened to my base layer).


----------



## KimW (Mar 28, 2021)

bookreader451 said:


> Omg I missed the entry deadline!  Things have been crazy and I thought it was today but later.  Anyway I did it and I will post it here.
> 
> it was supposed to be a rocky waterfall


Awe Naooooo.  And it's so pretty too!


----------



## bluebirdwing (Mar 29, 2021)

Hello, is the voting thread is public? I found it here: SMF March 2021 Challenge Entries - Air Blow Technique aka Dutch Pour Technique aka Wind Blow Technique

I have never seen other challenge's voting thread before.


----------



## Primrose (Mar 29, 2021)

bluebirdwing said:


> Hello, is the voting thread is public? I found it here: SMF March 2021 Challenge Entries - Air Blow Technique aka Dutch Pour Technique aka Wind Blow Technique
> 
> I have never seen other challenge's voting thread before.



The voting link is an external survey using SurveyMonkey. All the challenges have their pictures uploaded into forum folders though


----------



## bluebirdwing (Mar 29, 2021)

Primrose said:


> The voting link is an external survey using SurveyMonkey. All the challenges have their pictures uploaded into forum folders though


Ok, Thank you for confirming. I havent seen one like this before of the previous challenges, so, I have confused.


----------



## earlene (Mar 29, 2021)

bluebirdwing said:


> Ok, Thank you for confirming. I havent seen one like this before of the previous challenges, so, I have confused.




Take a look at *this thread*. It is called SMF Soap Challenges across the Years. It shows the links for every challenge thread and every entry thread since SMF started the Soap Challenges. If you click on the links to the entry threads, it will show you the soaps that were entered into the challenges.


----------



## bluebirdwing (Mar 29, 2021)

earlene said:


> Take a look at *this thread*. It is called SMF Soap Challenges across the Years. It shows the links for every challenge thread and every entry thread since SMF started the Soap Challenges. If you click on the links to the entry threads, it will show you the soaps that were entered into the challenges.


Thank you @earlene, I have bookmarked the thread, all the pouring techniques and pretty soaps at one place


----------



## KimW (Mar 29, 2021)

violets2217 said:


> So looking at everyone’s entry I know have a question for @earlene. I didn’t plane the top of my soap thinking it wouldn’t be allowed because it would alter the design. But the other entry tops look so smooth. Is it because they managed to keep the batter fluid or because they planed the top design? If I can plane the top of my soap I want to edit my entry photo! Lol!


I forgot to add:  Both I and Hubby liked the "non-smooth" surface of your soap.  Your texture was so even and on the whole surface of the soap, rather than on just one side as with a sculpted loaf top, which made it so fetching.  I'd like a planer to fix sides that aren't quite straight and such, but I wouldn't plane soap like yours.  Hubs' commented something close to: "Wait, what's that one with the "textured" top?  I really like how they did that." And, there ya go.


----------



## violets2217 (Mar 29, 2021)

KimW said:


> I forgot to add:  Both I and Hubby liked the "non-smooth" surface of your soap.  Your texture was so even and on the whole surface of the soap, rather than on just one side as with a sculpted loaf top, which made it so fetching.  I'd like a planer to fix sides that aren't quite straight and such, but I wouldn't plane soap like yours.  Hubs' commented something close to: "Wait, what's that one with the "textured" top?  I really like how they did that." And, there ya go.


Thanks and I appreciate the comment.. I just love this soap so much even though it doesn't look like I pictured in my head! I just wanted smooth tops with flowers blowing in the wind! The color scheme is just my favorite! I'm just in a personal battle with my soap batter and its need to accelerate! We are working it out though!


----------



## glendam (Mar 29, 2021)

violets2217 said:


> So looking at everyone’s entry I know have a question for @earlene. I didn’t plane the top of my soap thinking it wouldn’t be allowed because it would alter the design. But the other entry tops look so smooth. Is it because they managed to keep the batter fluid or because they planed the top design? If I can plane the top of my soap I want to edit my entry photo! Lol!


I planed mine to remove some of the soda ash; however, they were fairly flat to begin with.  I didn't remove of all of the soda ash as that would have required multiple passes on the planer since mine only removes a very thin layer at once.  Avoiding fragrance helped keep the batter very fluid.  I think the texture adds to the design though, and I really like that bright neon pink in yours, with the black.


----------



## earlene (Mar 30, 2021)

Congratulations, winners!  I am announcing early because all the voters have voted.

And this may be a first:  Everyone is a winner!

Out of the 6 entries:

First place:  we have a 3-way tie for first place:  *glendam*, *The_Phoenix*, & *Mobjack Bay*

Second place: *Primrose*

Third place:  we have another tie: *KimW* and *violets2217*

Congratulations to everyone who participated and chose to vote in this difficult competition.  Recognizing each and every one of the entries is a testament to how beautifully you all demonstrated your mastery of this (I hope) newly learned skill.

AND congratulations to all who participated and contributed to the thread, in spite of not being able to enter or missing the deadline (for which I am sorry.)

*
ETA:*  Based solely on this month's hostess' whim, an Honorable mention goes to *bookreader451*, who missed the entry deadline, but created a gorgeous soap using a blow dryer. See her photos in her above post.


----------



## dibbles (Mar 30, 2021)

Congratulations to everyone! How exciting to be able to say that!


----------



## KimW (Mar 30, 2021)




----------



## Jersey Girl (Mar 30, 2021)

Congratulations to everyone!  This looked like a tough challenge which is part of the reason I wasn’t brave enough to sign up.   Your soaps are all terrific.  The creativity here never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Mar 30, 2021)

Congratulations everyone


----------



## The_Phoenix (Mar 30, 2021)

Mobjack Bay said:


> Congratulations everyone


Your entry is sublime. It’s not flashy or overpowering. And yet it’s attractive to the eye. You are so talented!


----------



## Jersey Girl (Mar 30, 2021)

The_Phoenix said:


> Your entry is sublime. It’s not flashy or overpowering. And yet it’s attractive to the eye. You are so talented!



I agree. I love it!  @Mobjack Bay has a great eye for colors. She makes beautiful soaps.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Mar 30, 2021)

@The_Phoenix and @Jersey Girl  I always feel that I struggle the most with color! Thank both for your kind words.


----------



## Primrose (Mar 30, 2021)

Congratulations everyone!  including @bookreader451 and thanks to @earlene For a very different and fun challenge


----------



## bookreader451 (Mar 31, 2021)

Congratulations to all.  This was a difficult challenge but like every challenge I learned something new.  Thank you @earlene for you encouraging comments.  Next month I will keep my eye on the calendar and the clock lol!


----------

